# Prince Ltd / Bora Ultra - I am so over it!



## rhauft

... the white saddle, white bar tape thing. What did you think I was refering to?
Just checking to see if you're paying attention  
What do you all think???
*Before*








*After*








*Before*








*After*
























:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie13

:thumbsup: I like the red too rhauft even I think the white setup tops it all.I'm getting my white Arione CX sadddle finally after he was on back order since I did build my Prince in March and had the titanium in white for this time and was thinking couple of times of I should not take the black Arione who was in stock at my friends LBS.Like I said it looks nice and different but for me at this time I will stay with white and don't mind changing out the handlebar tape a couple of times during the season if I have to.


----------



## rhauft

Thanks Frankie, the white looks great on the Prince but it just doesn't hold up well.
After surviving the winter training season and the spring racing season, I finally found the time to change out my bars for a more ergo friendly bend. It was then that I decided that I was so over the whole white tape/saddle thing. I like the red/black just fine and as everyone knows *RED* is faster :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie13

Like I said,I like the red and black combination as well,since most owners have it in white like yours before and mine at present time.It's very possible if I would own my as long as you do that I will need a color change like I needed for my bad weather ride.Like the red,good choice.Maybe thats the reason I like it so much......my rainbike:


----------



## rhauft

*Rain Bikes*



Frankie13 said:


> Like I said,I like the red and black combination as well,since most owners have it in white like yours before and mine at present time.It's very possible if I would own my as long as you do that I will need a color change like I needed for my bad weather ride.Like the red,good choice.Maybe thats the reason I like it so much......my rainbike:


I see your Madone (very nice!) and raise you one 09 Orbea Orca SL / *Red* & 08 Orbea Ordu / *Red**
Neither are my rain bikes, just wanted to share  They are my actual race bkes. The Prince is my trophy bike.
My rain bike is an aluminum Orbea Marmalada built up with fenders.
























:thumbsup:


----------



## cycleboyco

*What are your new bars?*

:thumbsup: Really like the red tape on the Prince - is that the Pinarello brand tape? Also, what bars did you switch to - they drops look like the new Easton EC90 Aeros - was wondering what you thought of them. 

I may have to run out and throw some of that red tape on my Paris - won't make it into a Prince, but will probably make for a nice contrast with the other bike colors as with yours.

Thanks for sharing - that's a fine collection of bikes you have there.


----------



## rhauft

cycleboyco said:


> :thumbsup: Really like the red tape on the Prince - is that the Pinarello brand tape? Also, what bars did you switch to - they drops look like the new Easton EC90 Aeros - was wondering what you thought of them.
> 
> I may have to run out and throw some of that red tape on my Paris - won't make it into a Prince, but will probably make for a nice contrast with the other bike colors as with yours.
> 
> Thanks for sharing - that's a fine collection of bikes you have there.


Thanks! you are correct, the bars are EC90 Aeros on both the Prince & Orca.
Great bar that fits my hands perfectly and very stiff. The Most bar just didn't work for me at all. The tape is Deda.


----------



## T-Dog

You simply cant go past the white and white. Sorry.


----------



## nrspeed

I love the Prince but not the red tape or bars. The Red tape MIGHT work if you had a matching Red MOST stem. MIGHT. 
Your saddle set back and tilt are set differently in the two photos- why is that?
Pro is white. Poser is red. 
Those bars are hideous.


----------



## rhauft

nrspeed said:


> I love the Prince but not the red tape or bars. The Red tape MIGHT work if you had a matching Red MOST stem. MIGHT.
> Your saddle set back and tilt are set differently in the two photos- why is that?
> Pro is white. Poser is red.
> Those bars are hideous.


Yep, sucks to be me and my sucky 'poser' red tape :cryin: 








Maybe you'll sleep better knowing I switched back to my 'pro' white saddle...? 
















You know what they say about opinions and a$$holes...


----------



## vzs45zde

Wheels as billboards should be banned.


----------



## nrspeed

rhauft said:


> ... the white saddle, white bar tape thing. What did you think I was refering [sic] to?
> Just checking to see if you're paying attention
> *What do you all think???....
> *
> _snipped_
> You know what they say about opinions and a$$holes...
> [


Don't ask for an opinion if you are too insecure to take it, or too prideful.

Valve caps=FRED.

The white saddle looks better. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## rhauft

nrspeed said:


> Don't ask for an opinion if you are too insecure to take it, or too prideful.
> Valve caps=FRED.
> The white saddle looks better. Enjoy the ride.


You are entitled to your opinion just as I am entitled to reject it and summarily dismiss it  

I accept your apology  

regards,
Rob aka FRED


----------



## 2002

You really have very nice bikes. Your Prince is lustful. Love the Orbea too. I see that you have sram red on your Orbea SL. How are they compared to the Record? I will be buying my group next week and I am still thinking on what to get. Red or Record? By the way, I like your black and red combo.


----------



## T-Dog

Record is sooooooooo much better than Sram. I tried sram and its no where near as smooth as Record.


----------



## rhauft

*Record vs Red*



2002 said:


> You really have very nice bikes. Your Prince is lustful. Love the Orbea too. I see that you have sram red on your Orbea SL. How are they compared to the Record? I will be buying my group next week and I am still thinking on what to get. Red or Record? By the way, I like your black and red combo.


Thanks 2002, makes for a tough choice every morning  
State of the art vs state of the art. Please don't make me choose!
I've been living (and racing) with both for several months now and I find them both to be absolutely steller groupos. It's very hard to find something I don't like about either. You cannot do justice to either groupo by just a test drive. You have to live with it for a while and get to know their nuances. I've been a campy guy since the 70's so I'm extremely biased twords them but I still have to tip my hat to SRAM for delivering such a great alternative. I'm interested to see what they both counter with for 09. 
Super Record vs Super RED ???
Competition definitely improves the breed and improves our options.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ccelf

rhauft, beautiful bikes, one question for you though; how in the hell do you manage to keep the bikes so darn clean. Do you ever ride the Prince?


----------



## rhauft

ccelf said:


> rhauft, beautiful bikes, one question for you though; how in the hell do you manage to keep the bikes so darn clean. Do you ever ride the Prince?


Thanks ccelf,
I am an admitted bike $lut, especially Italian & Basque. I own more bikes than I'd ever want to admit to here or could ever need. I am fanatical when it comes to maintenace. I build them myself, break them myself and fix them myself. The Orca is my daily driver. The Ordu is my tt bike for stage races. The Prince is my trophy bike, reserved for the occassional sunday 'friendly' club 'recovery' ride. 
For cleaning I recommend Simple Green Automotive degreeser :thumbsup:


----------



## jellybone

it's a prince, you pretty much can't go wrong with any mods as the bike will always be beautiful. I prefer the white tape myself but on mine I have to change the tape every few weeks as it just gets too dirty. I've also got a Prince that is almost exactly like yours, I would change to black tape but I built the bike to be a replica of Valverde's bike at the end of last season (even got his saddle)... I bet you get as many looks as I do, such a cool ride... enjoy...


----------



## rhauft

jellybone said:


> I prefer the white tape myself but on mine I have to change the tape every few weeks as it just gets too dirty... I bet you get as many looks as I do, such a cool ride... enjoy...


No doubt this bikes gets a lot of attention and diservidly so, it is the baddest bike available and a joy to hammer on. I've had my Ltd. for almost a year now and I'm contemplating the 09... Maybe this, but I'd like to see a better pic. If anyone out there has one please post up. Thanks.


----------



## jellybone

rhauft said:


> No doubt this bikes gets a lot of attention and diservidly so, it is the baddest bike available and a joy to hammer on. I've had my Ltd. for almost a year now and I'm contemplating the 09... Maybe this, but I'd like to see a better pic. If anyone out there has one please post up. Thanks.


Yup the bike is awesome, I find the ride very "refined" if you can use that term. To be honest though my system six is a faster bike, that thing is a rocket but it's ride is pretty crude and bounces all over the place, but I'm 245 with pretty strong legs so I need a STIFF bike. 
Why don't you custom order your own Prince color scheme? You can go to myprince.com and Pinarello will give you all sorts of options on colors and decals, personally I was going to go all white/black only but in the end I wanted a team replica, something to keep for years to come.


----------



## T-Dog

I always like the Team Replica bikes. I do prefer the older version white one to the all red but its growing on me.


----------



## ROLEX

I'm starting to save some $ now and I'll have that frame sooner or later in 50 or 51cm..looks like it flies.


----------



## goofwad

*Pinarello Help*

Dudes...your bikes look so kool. Due to back injuries, I have ridden recubent(s) for the past 12 years and want to get back on a Pinarello. If I were to spend $4-5k, what would be the best route to go to get a fast bike that's as close to looking as cool as your bikes?


----------



## huguest

*Look at the FP3*

goofwad: Take a look at the FP3. The geometry is very similar to the Prince, but lower grade carbon makes it more affordable... I just got one a few weeks back and I love it!


----------



## nvrsetl

rhauft said:


> ... the white saddle, white bar tape thing. What did you think I was refering to?
> Just checking to see if you're paying attention
> What do you all think???
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:



You sir have real good taste! :thumbsup: Anymore in the stable?


----------



## jwestpro

goofwad said:


> Dudes...your bikes look so kool. Due to back injuries, I have ridden recubent(s) for the past 12 years and want to get back on a Pinarello. If I were to spend $4-5k, what would be the best route to go to get a fast bike that's as close to looking as cool as your bikes?


You would buy my bike if it fits your size? I am selling an 09 prince pinarello built with chorus 11, 172.5, two cassettes, extra tires if it helps and one of three saddles to choose from (stock slim slr/black, selle itallia flight ti new/white, or some gel thing/white)

It's nice but I have another road bike and need some funds for a mtn bike I can use more now.


----------

